# ER Visa application - do you need a letter from employer if leaving job in a few week



## sancerre (Mar 4, 2010)

In the ER visa application form, you are asked to list your occupation and then the name and address of your employer. I have not disclosed to my employer that I am applying for this visa and don’t think it is relevant, as I am giving my notice in 4 weeks, and do not want to disclose for a number of reasons (bonus timing, confidentiality,etc.). I know that if you say you are employed, you must “provide a letter from your employer stating that you has been approved and the amount of your salary”. Obviously since I am leaving the company I don’t need a letter stating that they approve my leave. Do you think if I state that I am employed, but don’t have a letter and explain why, this will suffice? Or should I just not indicate I am employed so this is not an issue. I suppose you could say when I leave I am “retired” and I do have the statement from my 401k here (no pension, most companies these days do not have pensions, but rather 401k plans). What are your thoughts about this situation?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sancerre said:


> Or should I just not indicate I am employed so this is not an issue.


You can't do that, not legally anyway. That would be lying on a visa application submitted to the Italian government. Bad, bad idea.

I would answer that question (and all other questions) truthfully and also indicate that you plan to give notice to that employer upon visa approval (or on a particular date, if that's the truth). If the Italian consulate needs more, they'll let you know.


----------



## sancerre (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, that is what I decided to do today, BBC Watcher, thanks for your thoughts. Since I am still employed, that is what I will put down and then explain my situation, and hopefully they will understand.


----------

